# Is there a Stopover in Delft ? or general advice for NL pse



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello and thanks for reading my post.

we are going over to Holand for a few days next friday and though we would try Holland.

Our freind has told us there is a stopover (aire) in or near Delft but I cannot see it in any of the books. Does anyone know for definate if there is one.

We are also going to try Gouda

if anyone has any other advice with places to stop I would welcome this also. We dont really need electric but if its availble it will save a bit of gas for the heating.

Many thanks

Phill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There is a good aire at Gouda that we have used several times and can recommend, it's in the database.
There is also one at Schiedam but we weren't keen on that one.
I'll have a scour around for Delft unless anyone comes up with the goods in the meantime.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Me again..

There one at Wateringen on the western fringe of Delft, courtesy of Campercontact.nl .......

http://www.campercontact.nl/campersite/detail/id/236

..and a link to the Gouda one now i'm on a decent connection....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=295

Pete


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks for the info Pete

The one for Gouda shownm only 3 pitches but the camperstop book sayas theres 30+. Do you know if this is right. Maybe Boff did a typo error


best regards
Phill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil,

The Gouda aire did originally have only 3 spaces at the entrance by the servicepoint but they have now moved the motorhome parking area to the rear of the carpark where there is much more space and its quieter. I would say more like room for 20 vans, read my (Aug 2011) review at the bottom of the entry. The service point remains at the carpark entrance.
Location wise its great and only a short walk to the town centre.

Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

have now updated my entry for Gouda. Haven't been there for a long time.

To my knowledge, Delft has no aire-type sites, only a regular camp site at Delftse Hout.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Boff
Many thanks fior the info
IOt may be a camp site my freind was on about so I will check this out.

Phill


----------

